# 2017 AKC Nationals



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I attended AKC national championship this year in Orlando this weekend. I didn't have too much time and only stayed for an hour this year. It was quite fun to see! I got to catch the pomeranian and standard poodle ring. They all looked immaculate and flawless. I was surprised that there weren’t any reds. I was quite taken by the Black spoos. They all look very sharp and gorgeous. The people showing do look like the same people as last year. I am not familiar with the show world but it is such a delight to see. 
I did notice almost all of them were males. Is that just a coincidence? Here are some photos: 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

snow, I had hoped you were going to the show. Thanks for sharing pics of the poodle ring - they all looked lovely, although I am partial to the blacks as you might imagine.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Jealous! I wish you could have met WestU with the Beagles. All those Spoo’s look glorious, but the black males have my heart. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, look at all those gorgeous poodles. I envy you being able to go.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Snow, gorgeous pictures, so glad you got to go! Is it possible that you were watching the male classes when you noticed all the males? (males go first, then females, then winners and specials) If not then maybe it was a coincidence that most of the specials were males. I don't know for sure, but I think that more males go on to get GrCh than females. Again, I could be wrong haha.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I don't know for sure, but I think that more males go on to get GrCh than females. Again, I could be wrong haha.


It "pays off" better to campaign a male special - after all, a bitch can only produce a limited number of puppies, but a dog can sire many. While it is not all that unusual to have a bitch in season in the ring, many of them do not show very well when in season.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for those pictures! I guess that event is one good reason for living in Orlando, even though I know you are thinking about relocating.


----------



## poshandpoodles (Mar 22, 2017)

Ah! Thanks for the pictures. I went with a friend of mine and her six year old daughter. We missed the poodle conformation. I couldn't find a schedule of the events ahead of time so I was unaware of what time they were going on. We didn't arrive until about 11:30 Saturday morning.
The obedience trials were over by the time we got to that part of the building.
We DID get to watch the North America Dog Diving (so fun!), some conformation, and some agility. I also had a ball going down the Meet the Breeds isles. It was so fun meeting different breeds that I always wanted to see in person and love on. My favorites (after the poodle of course) were the Leonbergers, Irish Wolfhounds, and Newfoundlands. What can I say, I like big dogs and I cannot lie!
I was just happy to be able to attend such a large show. I believe the next large show in my area is the Strawberry Cluster in my hometown of Lakeland! I'm looking forward to attending this one multiple days since it will be so close by. This time I'll be able to really admire the poodles in all their beauty.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ahh I was at the North America dog diving! It was super loud there in the dock diving section and they were a bunch of retrievers...mostly labs. It as so different from the conformation rings where everyone was on their best behaviors lol. I remembered this crazy yellow lab had a funny freak out but did a great job. I was there right around the same time. We were there Saturday 10:30 to 12 ish. We must have passed by each other and not have known it! I loved meet the breeds. My favorite were the large breeds too! I stopped by the Kuvasz stand to see if Kit was similar sized. I used to think the Kuvasz were huge and then realized she is roughly the same size. The Irish Wolfhounds are difficult to miss! The English mastiff stand had giant puppies and I thought they were super cute!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Glamorous, showy, smart! Yes I saw them too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

When I looked at the results I was actually surprised by the opposite. There were no class dogs entered, only bitches. The class turnout was small. 4 of the 11 bitches were present. Looks like there were 6 bitch specials who showed and 10 dog specials. So in BOV there would have been 7 bitches and 10 dogs.


----------

